# Cheese time..



## rbnice1 (Feb 2, 2017)

I have been reading here and its amazing....  I cant wait.  But I have 2 questions.

First How long do you guys leave the cheese in the fridge open before you vac seal it?

After you seal it and need to store it for a while to "age" is this done in the fridge or freezer or what?

And 1 of the posts I read they smoked cream cheese...  Is this real?  I love cream cheese....  I cant imagine how good smoked cream cheese would be.  I assume you would smoke it much less time because its so soft?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2017)

rbnice1 said:


> I have been reading here and its amazing....  I cant wait.  But I have 2 questions.
> 
> First How long do you guys leave the cheese in the fridge open before you vac seal it? Overnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

As you will see, there will be different opinions on most everything. Try them all and use what works best for you.

You may vac-seal your cheese as soon as moisture if any has dissipated.

If you have to let your cheese age before consumption, it has been over smoked. On the other hand, there is nothing wrong with further aging your hard cheeses.

Because cream cheese has to be cool when smoked, it will take on smoke very quickly depending on the density of the smoke. My wife uses a food processor and a hand held smoke generator to smoke hers. She puts a block of cheese in the processor, adds smoke, pulses three or four times, and has cream cheese that is evenly smoked within a few seconds.

T


----------



## driedstick (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes I just did some cream cheese, have not had a chance to try it yet, but if you get a chance smoke some butter also,,, it is the bomb on a Baked spud. 

You got some great answers already but here is a good thread to read 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

I have read a lot of Mr T's info, he has a lot of great info and on smoking cheese. Lots of things people don't cover some technical as well. Great info if you are serious about the cheese as well as learning more on smoking.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for the info.  From all of you.  Cheese is on the smoker and smoker is at 70-75.  Cant wait till i get to eat them.. lol

And Mr T thanks for posting so much info.  I have read many many posts of yours.


----------

